# New Zealand - Franklin District - Hamiltons Gap



## vonnagy

*New Zealand - Franklin District - Hamiltons Gap*

*Whats There:*
Hamilton Gap is another 'secret' little place that most Aucklands don't know about. While jafa's (slang for aucklanders) crowd murawai, piha and karekare beaches, hamiltons gap stays relatively empty. There are massive dunes and wierd clay structures. You can even drive on the beach if you like. I love the fact that its only an hours drive from Auckland.Black Sand beach. You can see Manukau heads from the distance from there.

*Getting there:*
Go South of Auckland on Motorway 1, take exit 22 to Waiuku, slow down in waiku and take a left at the sign that points to Manukau heads, if you passed the shell petrol station. IMPORTANT: the road to hamilton's gap is UNMARKED.  it is the next road on the left of Bertram Road. 

*Pictures:*



















*Notes:*
Can be quite windy here. Guard you camera from the blowing sand. Its beautiful here. Can surf here, looks like the waves can be pretty substancial. Be prepared to get your feet wet, as you have to cross a creek to the ocean if you don't have a 4x4. Be weary of climbing dunes, as its ardous work and you could find your self plummeting down 100 feet back to where you started.


----------



## Luminosity

NZ has so many beautiful spots .. 
I HAVE to see it with my own eyes one of these days ......


----------

